# Might need some advice on SLC.



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you going up big or little? You can always do the cheap motel for a night if need be if you got the extra dough.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

its impossible to tell if the cottonwood canyons roads will stay open or close. depends on the snowpack stability and how much there is. but we are supposed to get crushed with snow starting tomorrow through friday


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm going up the big cottonwood canyon road. The place we rented is between alta and snowbird


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

30-48" of the greatest snow on earth is going to be falling starting tomorrow...




Tarzanman said:


> i'm going up the big cottonwood canyon road. The place we rented is between alta and snowbird



alta/snowbird is in the little cottonwood canyon


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> i'm going up the big cottonwood canyon road. The place we rented is between alta and snowbird


No. Focking. Fair!

I went to Snowbird and Alta last year and got not even one flake of fresh snow. I left my board in my hotel room and rented groomer skis. Booooo!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Hoping for serious dumps when I go out in February, though I also have to travel through there...


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

any advice from the locals on places to eat.....or places to rent equipment....discounts for anything? i'll be out january 17-21st. staying right on the outskirts of the city off 210 right before it starts going into the canyon


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> i'm going up the big cottonwood canyon road. The place we rented is between alta and snowbird


You are going to have a hard time getting to a place between Alta and Snowbird is you go up Big Cottonwood Canyon...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

ZOOM 3 said:


> any advice from the locals on places to eat.....or places to rent equipment....discounts for anything? i'll be out january 17-21st. staying right on the outskirts of the city off 210 right before it starts going into the canyon



Hit the Lifthouse on the corner of 210 and 190. They should be able to do your rentals and give you some discounted tix.


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

sweet....thanks!


----------

